# Don't buy Ping!!



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

It was hell sitting at home waiting to recover from a bout of food poisoning before I could go and play with my new Ping's. Since my first venture outdoors last week we've had horrendous wind and rain every day. The last two days I've sorted out my bag of practice balls, and various illicit practice aids with a view to making my annual appearance on the practice ground Thunder and lightning both days. 

I'm sorely tempted to buy flippers, mask and snorkel. The forecast for tomorrow is even more stormy weather.

At least Thursday and Friday is supposed to be better but I'll be in London both days working... can't see a London bobby being too happy if I practice my 4 iron across Trafalgar Square

Maybe I need to get the Callaway's back out...


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

"...illicit practice aids..." Now that is funny :laugh:


Big Hobbit said:


> It was hell sitting at home waiting to recover from a bout of food poisoning before I could go and play with my new Ping's. Since my first venture outdoors last week we've had horrendous wind and rain every day. The last two days I've sorted out my bag of practice balls, and various illicit practice aids with a view to making my annual appearance on the practice ground Thunder and lightning both days.
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to buy flippers, mask and snorkel. The forecast for tomorrow is even more stormy weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Bad thread title BH! I thought something horrible happened to your new irons.

Get a rowboat, some flippers and a water wedge and give it a go! Or wait it out till the sun shines again...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I hope it drys out soon for you BH and if you do have a swing in Trafalgar Square can you take a video record to see the reactions????


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

You know... Now that you mention it, the weather has really sucked in Miami ever since I bought my Ping clubs... Maybe there's something to this. :dunno:


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

You guys might be right. It did rain when I got my 1st set of Pings but since I got my 2nd set, it has be awesome weekend after awesome weekend! I think you should both buy another set and watch the wonderful weather roll in for your golfing enjoyment!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Stretch said:


> You guys might be right. It did rain when I got my 1st set of Pings but since I got my 2nd set, it has be awesome weekend after awesome weekend! I think you should both buy another set and watch the wonderful weather roll in for your golfing enjoyment!


I'm off to buy a gap wedge, and a Ping tour bag in the hope it will apease the Ping weather god


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Big Hobbit - You have angered the Ping God! You must sacrifice some name brand club in order to please him and bring in the nice weather!










The wedge and bag are a start... lets see what happens!


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Big Hobbit said:


> It was hell sitting at home waiting to recover from a bout of food poisoning before I could go and play with my new Ping's. Since my first venture outdoors last week we've had horrendous wind and rain every day. The last two days I've sorted out my bag of practice balls, and various illicit practice aids with a view to making my annual appearance on the practice ground Thunder and lightning both days.
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to buy flippers, mask and snorkel. The forecast for tomorrow is even more stormy weather.
> 
> ...


LOL. Sorry to hear about your bad weather and illness............... but that was pretty funny.:laugh:


----------

